# battery died while driving after about 15 minutes



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

yesterday on the way to a show, after about 15 minutes of driving the car started running wierd and the radio was turning on and off every 2 minutes, about 5 minutes later car went dead while driving at about 60mph. i threw it in N and turned the key, nothing.. pulled off to the shoulder, turned the key again and nothing.... i got out and checked the firewall connector which had given me problems before and it was ok. my battery was DEAD, 100% DEAD. a optima red top bought on april 19th... my friend showed up and gave me a boost which got the car started but after a 1/4 mile it died again.. had to get towed home , UGH.

my thought is the alternator. its supposedly a 160 amp from east coast auto electric. about 2 years old running 2 viair 450s, 3 JL 500/1 and 1 jl 450/4 plus a yellow top in the trunk. i want to hope its just the alt. but how can i tell for sure?

i dont have a multimeter, but i know i need one and want to buy one asap. can anyone give an opinion on this problem and please recommend a good affordable multimeter.

also please reccomend a high amp alternator to replace the one i have . i just bought alan grove brackets and a sanden 709 so a new alt. is a must anyway. thanks alot for any answers.


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

my car, and 2 others in the past, did the same thing when the alternator went bad. It started fine 3 different times, then i go to leave work and nothn, i get it jumped and it starts fine, bout 1/4 mile or so later its dead. Had it towed and it was the alternator. Hope that help, cant give no info on the multimeter or HO alts tho


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

easiest way to tell if the altenator is good or not is to:
start the car and then disconnect the ground cable from the battery if the car stalls then your altenator is no good 
hope that helps


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any digital multimeter will work. Harbor freight has cheap ones for $3. Sears sells craftsman one starting at about $10 and up.

I suspect the alternator too. Pull it off and have it tested a few times.


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

got a battery boost and and nothing worked, no radio, switches or lights, car ran for 20 seconds and shut off. cant get a tester till tomorrow but im 97% sure its the alt. any input on a true hi amp alt? looking for at least 130amps at idle..anyone deal with mechman?


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

i got a second boost and quickly disconnected the neg. wire car died 10 seconds later......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

altenator is toast homie and more than likely your battery is damaged too, so you may have to replace it too


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, unless its a deep cycle running a battery below 10v can kill it. Especialy junk optimas. Ill never buy an optima every one of my friends have bought lots of them and they go bad each year yet my walmart batteries last years. Do research on optimas online and you'll see tons of people have problems with them. 

The root cause was ur alt tho guaranteed.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> easiest way to tell if the altenator is good or not is to:
> start the car and then disconnect the ground cable from the battery if the car stalls then your altenator is no good
> hope that helps


One newer cars, I hear this could blow the ECM.

Try checking the magnetic field behind and center of the alternator.

My first thought is also the alternator. Did i MISS THE YEAR MAKE AND MODEL?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

X2 on Optimas being junk. Nothing like that 3 year warranty Walmart gives on their batteries. 

Never disconnect the negative off the battery with the car running. It's not a proper test and can cause even more issues.


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

thanks for all the replies everyone... yeah i forgot that detail.... 64 impala , chevy 350.. i wanna order an alternator today, anyone have any experience with mechman alternators?


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

can anyone also recommend a good quality battery?? are kinetic also shit batteries? i do not want to run 2 batteries in my car again if i dont have to

thanks


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a higher output, but perfectly stock looking alternator from these guys
http://www.qualitypowerauto.com/catalog.php?item=7

Along with their solid state voltage regulator 
http://www.qualitypowerauto.com/catalog.php?item=140

I don't have a lot of miles on is yet (only about 2,000) but it has enough juice for my 4x100 watt Alpine amp, EQ and a small "under the sea"t subwoofer.


----------

